# doing the laundry



## nafricasurfer

OK.. get right to it...

How does one do laundry in Morocco? I've been before. We had a washing machine at our house. But I never noticed a laundromat. 

Do campgrounds have them? 

Or should we just pack 60 pair of clean underwear? 

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## p-c

Hi
Bowl, powder, hands, washing line and pegs 
p-c


----------



## nafricasurfer

Oh no... that can't be the solution! Everyone in 40,000 pound campers is doing laundry by hand!?

so no laundry, eh? Not even in these motorhome parks?

I guess we have a couple friends we can call on from time to time. 

I'll add a good pair of rubber gloves to the packing list then.


----------



## cabby

Remember you said it, campers, :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## JackieP

Add a sink plunger to your list too! Nothing better than a bucket and sink plunger to replicate the machine machine effect. 

And look on the bright side - with that Moroccan heat, your washing will be dry in an hour.


----------



## listerdiesel

One thing you will notice, the air is so dry that your perspiration just doesn't stay in your clothes, and you need to take salt tablets and keep hydrated. 

When I was in Libya we had a lot of guys on the film crew who didn't watch their fluid levels and got seriously dehydrated.

Washing things through in the sink isn't a big task, we've done it in the trailer and also at hotels before now.

In Muncie IN (Indiana) the Super8 has a laundry right across the access road, so we would take our stuff in there, about $0.20 an item by memory. All ironed and folded for the next day.

Peter


----------



## smiler

Posser and a bucket


----------



## peejay

Quite a few campsites have washing machines, sometimes in the owners house. 
Last year we paid around 40Dh a few times to do the larger bedding items but most of the time just regularly hand washed the smaller stuff as we normally do.


Pete


----------



## christine1310

Don't forget your Marigolds


----------



## andrewball1000

This campsite had washing machines but the dryer was rather forceful


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

If you have room Here is a selection of washing machines that all work, we have a twin tub bought from a motorhome show a few years back.

ray.


----------



## aldra

We have a portable machine

I know, sad, but I do not like the idea of my clothes going into a public machine and I don't want to mix whites darks and colours to have a full load

I am happy to hand wash but the spinner is great and washing much easier to dry, in fact toying with replacing the machine with a spinner only

I spot clean garments and wash without soap, rinse and spin

That way I have no concerns about emptying the water via a bucket into the hedges. if we have no electric the gas generator does fine

Each to his/her own :lol: :lol: 

Ps a covered bucket,ie a plastic paint pot or large tub from bird fat balls( I have a lot of hungry sparrows) seals well. Placed inthe shower with the washing plus a little soap is agitated whilst you drive ready for rinsing  
Aldra


----------



## nafricasurfer

Thanks everyone. I was looking at some small ones online. But maybe the posser & bucket will do. And the occasional campsite wash.

Learned a new word! Posser!

Matt


----------



## celticspirit

Flexi buckets !!!!!!!


----------



## Hezbez

I'm still on the search for a decent size bucket with a screw on lid. Don't fancy using an ex paint tin.


----------



## aldra

I really meant an ex emulsion paint plastic tub with the clip on lids, we tend to buy the trade size ones

Wash out easily and a very firm lid

Aldra


----------



## an99uk

Hezbez said:


> I'm still on the search for a decent size bucket with a screw on lid. Don't fancy using an ex paint tin.


Try eBay for "nappy bucket" not screw on but have either a luer lock or are tight fitting.
Sorry to highjack post.


----------



## Mumoffive

Love the idea of the bucket in the shower. Genius. Thanks Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner

Mumoffive said:


> Love the idea of the bucket in the shower. Genius. Thanks Sandra


You can also use a strong bin liner tied at the top. Better agitation too!


----------



## gaspode

nafricasurfer said:


> Or should we just pack 60 pair of clean underwear?
> 
> Thank you!
> Matt


Underwear?
Morocco?

Go commando and save a lot of work. :wink:

Let the desert winds cool the parts that other winds can't reach. :lol:


----------



## Mumoffive

I may be experimenting soon. Lol


----------



## Mumoffive

Hmmm. With the washing in the bag. Or in a bucket. Not the windy bits. )


----------



## hymertastic

*Bucket with sealable lid*

Or try this one in lurid blue from ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-5l-Buc...vingRoom_MagazineRacks_SR&hash=item2581c7ad5a


----------



## Penquin

Try these;










http://www.chmarine.com/acatalog/Pains-Wessex-Flare-Storage---Polybottle---12-ltr-80146.html

they are flare storage boxes, made by Pains Wessex and with an O ring seal around the lid (aimed at keeping water out). They can often be picked up at chandlers and sometimes second hand.

New price is about £36, so not cheap, but good capacity for putting washing, plus some water plus a small amount of detergent in before screwing the lid on and then driving as normal. Much better than a washing machine in terms of space and weight. After about one hours drive, the washing is well washed and then simply needs rinsing and drying - which is not difficult.

The box stands easily in the shower and can be used for storing other things in if needed when not in use for washing - it has a 12 litre capacity.......

Just a thought,

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

60 pairs of under crackers?? Blimey how long are you going for? 

You wear one pair normally for two days then turn them round for the next two days. Then turn them inside out and then repeating the process. Crack with two bricks before soaking them for two days in a bio hazard bin bag....you should be able to easily get by on just a couple of pairs!!
Works for teenagers the world over!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Terry


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> 60 pairs of under crackers?? Blimey how long are you going for?
> 
> You wear one pair normally for two days then turn them round for the next two days. Then turn them inside out and then repeating the process. Crack with two bricks before soaking them for two days in a bio hazard bin bag....you should be able to easily get by on just a couple of pairs!!
> Works for teenagers the world over!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Terry


Don't buy white ones though!!!


----------



## Bohemiabones

hi, in taghazoute surf village there two small laundry shops run by locals who wash and dry clothes, etc, so i guess if you enquire you might find others elsewhere. cost was something like 40 dh for a big bag...maybe 10kg?


----------



## Easyriders

Not been to Morocco, but we do much of the washing by hand using two buckets when we are away. I do the washing, John does the wringing.

Sheets and towels better in a machine.

But every trip, we always take our oldest underwear with us, use it once, then throw it away! Same goes for faded t shirts etc. Our drawers at home have never looked so tidy.

Linda.


----------



## blondel

We have something like this.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WHITEFURZ...E-CONTAINER-WITH-WITHOUT-HANDLE-/221051394343

It was cheaper at Morrisons though.
Same principal as penquin's. Lid clips on well enough to travel in shower area with washing in it. When empty stores washing liquid, line, pegs etc. I think it was £1.99 last summer. :wink:


----------



## oldtart

Since about 1998 we've been using the bucket in the shower idea. Initially it started in Lewick on the Shetlands. We'd met someone who told us about it. I couldn't find a bucket with a screw lid so bought a plastic dustbin with the clips on the side.

Whilst in Morocco, I bought a couple of buckets as they Have screw on lids. You find them in the souks and all the hardware shops 

I am now using a more robust bucket with a lid I bought at the local hardware shop and we just attach a bungie clipped over it. We bought that at the same hardware shop.

A couple of times we've done bedding and towels by machine at campsites in Morocco, otherwise it's been by hand. At least they dry quickly!!

Val


----------



## Kaytutt

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> 60 pairs of under crackers?? Blimey how long are you going for?
> 
> You wear one pair normally for two days then turn them round for the next two days. Then turn them inside out and then repeating the process. Crack with two bricks before soaking them for two days in a bio hazard bin bag....you should be able to easily get by on just a couple of pairs!!
> Works for teenagers the world over!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Terry


You've been talking to my Husband, he has the same philosphy (or he would if I allowed him to!)


----------



## aldra

Easyriders said:


> Not been to Morocco, but we do much of the washing by hand using two buckets when we are away. I do the washing, John does the wringing.
> 
> Sheets and towels better in a machine.
> 
> But every trip, we always take our oldest underwear with us, use it once, then throw it away! Same goes for faded t shirts etc. Our drawers at home have never looked so tidy.
> 
> Linda.


Wouldn't do me

I like some new clothes for my holiday

A throw back to long ago days

I hang them in the wardrobe etc

And bring them back again unworn  :lol: 
As I prefer the older more comfortable ones
And we didn't need to get dressed up in the end, same as usual

Aldra


----------



## nafricasurfer

wow. Just checked back into this thread. So many good ideas to try. we'll have the cleanest undies around! 

Thanks!


----------



## catzontour

We have an old style rigid plastic coolbox and the handle locks the lid in place.


----------



## Snunkie

We've got a 'good ideas' twin tub washer/spinner in the MH garage. Runs off a 300w inverter. 6 of us and can't pack too much because of weight so do the washing as and when. Perfect!
Garage is heated too so I hang it up in there to dry

Lucy


----------

